# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Embelsira e Forumit - Xhenneta Morina

## Xhenneta-Morina

Përshëndetje për të gjithë forumistet !

Së pari dua të themë ju dua të gjithve, mendoj për ata dhe ato që janë pozitiv në jetë dhe bëjn vepra të mira.

*Lexoni rregulloren para se të prezantoheni...*
Xhenneta Morina, 22 vjeqare, Dardani - Rruga: Bill Clinton, Prishtinë, Beqare, Fakultet: Mjekësi të Përgjithshme, Mjeke, Hobi: Pilote, Gjithçka më pelqen në forumin shqiptar.

Edhe tri provime diplomoj në Mjekësi të Përgjithshme - U.P.

Më kanë ftuar të marr pjesë qe tri vite rradhas në Miss Kosova 2006, 2007, 2008 por nuk po e shoh të arsyeshme të jam pjesmarrëse pas gjithë atyre çrregullimeve që ndodhen në Miss Kosova 2000-2008 dhe për mua primare është ti përfundoj studimet. Një ofertë që jamë në hamendje a ta pranoj apo jo është për Miss Albania 2009, oferta më ka ardhur por nuk e di a ti përgjigjem ofertës apo jo? (po mendoj para se të diplomoj).

Me gjithë ate pjesëmarrëse në këtë forum u bëra...

Për më shumë vizitoni: http://fotki.com/XHENNETA-MORINA/

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*po ti qenke shume e mire moj xhenneta....komplimenta...mirese erdhe mes nesh dhe shpresoj ta kalosh bukur ketu.....edhe pse nuk e ve fare ne dyshim qe do kesh argetim pa fund....kiss ya....dhe per mendimin tim bej ate qe te duket me e arsyeshme persa i perket missit....une them se bukuria shkon e vjen ndersa per shkollen si dihet si te shkon ......bye bye*

----------


## BIBIU

Pershendetje dhe mire se erdhe ne mesin tone.Besoj te kalojme si eshte me mire.Vetem perpara..........

----------


## Argjendii

mir se ki ardh kalofsh mir ktu

----------


## djall_dhe_dreq

_Pershendetje Xhanneta.....mirse erdhe ne FSH. te uroj t'ia kalosh sa me bukur se dhe vete qenke si kukull._

----------


## INFINITY©

Morina, meqe qenke besimtare e flakte e islamit, ben mire mos te shkosh per miss sepse po e mori vesh Century dhe abdullahet e tjere ne forum te dogjen me koke poshte.  :ngerdheshje: 

Kriposu pak po pati mundesi se vetem per embelsira nuk eshte keq ne kete forum. I ke me shumice...buy one...get 3 free.  :perqeshje: 

Kalofsh mire ketu!

----------


## mia@

Mire se erdhe midis nesh sheqerke.

----------


## *Anxhi*

Sa e ke numrin e telefonit? E kerkoi nje miku im para pak sekondash  :pa dhembe: 
Mire se erdhe

----------


## maxhuni

*Pershendetje Dhe Mire Se Erdhe.kaLofSh Sa me mire .......*

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

Hahahaa më pastaj të përgjigjem ty okyy

Faleminderit të gjithve për mirseardhhje I love

INFINITY© ty dua ta tregoj nje poezi
Plaku i pallatit per karshi
Me nje plake, ka ra n'dashni
Dite e nate per te mendon
Pa e pare dot s'duron.
Kur del plaka ne dritare
Plaku i shkret luan fare
Do qe t'ia bej me sy
Por i mbyllen qe te dy.

Me ty ende jam duke qesh *Anxhi*, mos me keqkupto diçka por tregoj mikut tend se ska val Teli kotë deshiron të thrret, pak shaka se nuk mundem ta jap Nr Telit pa të njohur mirë e mirë, me gjithë ate suksese dhe do të kënaqemi nga ky forum duke bashkebiseduar inshallah okyyy

Tungi Rungi flm te gjithve edhe nje here.............

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Me ty ende jam duke qesh *Anxhi*, mos me keqkupto diçka por tregoj mikut tend se ska val Teli kotë deshiron të thrret, pak shaka se nuk mundem ta jap Nr Telit pa të njohur mirë e mirë, me gjithë ate suksese dhe do të kënaqemi nga ky forum duke bashkebiseduar inshallah okyyy


S'ka problem se te vjen vete tek shtepia tha  :Lulja3: 
(edhe une shaka po bej)  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

> S'ka problem se te vjen vete ke shtepia tha 
> (edhe une shaka po bej)


Hahahha mirë se vjen, shqiptarin duhet nderuar gjithë herë se të shkon koka menjëherë.....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Pershendetje *Anxhi*  :pa dhembe: .

----------


## Conquistador

Omelsin xhehneti ....

----------


## *Anxhi*

Delete ... Run Antivirus ! It's not working man  :i ngrysur: 
Meqe ra fjala, ti duhet te salutosh Xhenneta - morinen jo mua?  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Conquistador

> Delete ... Run Antivirus ! It's not working man 
> Meqe ra fjala, ti duhet te salutosh Xhenneta - morinen jo mua?


Anch' io ti saluto Anxhi.

----------


## Milkway

Mire se na erdhe embelsir , shpresoj te kalofsh bukur ne mesin tone  .


Nje pershendetje shtes qe qenke prishtinalike  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

More kjo tem eshte per embelsiren e Prishtines  :ngerdheshje:   e jo per Anxhin  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Edhe une vetem anxhin pershendes.

----------


## Hard_Style

...mir se erdhe....

----------

